# Easy T Printer Driver



## driven20 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey, does anyone here have Easy T printer driver for the 2880 printer? I have been trying to contact Andy for months, but I haven't been able to reach them at all. I figure I might get lucky here. Thank you.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Epson website?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you just want the epson driver then as said the epson website. However if you are trying to really print shirts then you should have EK Rip that was sold with the printer. EK does not use the epson driver and has a separate file folder on the disk or download. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## driven20 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh okay. Thank you for that information. In that case I need EK Rip then. I wasn't supplied the CD when I purchased the printer.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you have a record of serial number u might be able to get them to give u a download. [email protected]


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Easy T more than likely bought the rips at a highly discounted rate, in bulk, part of this deal is that the seller, easy T, provide tech support. Have you searched your computer for a download file from the original download?


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

spiderx1 said:


> Easy T more than likely bought the rips at a highly discounted rate, in bulk, part of this deal is that the seller, easy T, provide tech support. Have you searched your computer for a download file from the original download?


Ive never DL it. But I was sent a DL link from their tech support, but its dead. Now im stuck waiting for an email from ETP.

Update: Andy at ETP sorted this out for me this afternoon.

Thanks Andy.


----------



## driven20 (Jan 7, 2014)

Can someone give me Andy contact information? I have tried contacting their support and sale e-mail. No response so far...

Also I have contact Eukon and they replied with:
"Please contact Easy T for the software download, they have the version of
EKPrint Studio software that works the best for their printers."

ZzzzzZZZ


----------



## tsbtx (Aug 3, 2014)

I purchased this printer a few years ago, and only recently got around to setting up and using it.

I was not sent a cop of the RIP CD either, so now I'm trying to find the EKPrint Drivers, as well as EK Print Studio. 

Is there an easy way to get ahold of Andy to get the driver and software? I'm really interested in getting this working.

Thanks for any help you guys can provide!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Doesn't hurt to contact Easy T and see -- I do believe they're still around, just not properly caught up with sales.

If not, you should be able to buy the generic version of EKRip from Eukon, but it'll be pricey. Since the Easy T is an unmodified Epson board, you can also try demo versions of other RIP programs to find one that works.

Do you have a R1900 or R2880 base printer?


----------



## tsbtx (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

It's the R2880. 

I did submit a ticket on their site, but I was hoping to be able to find it this weekend. I've also seen several complaints on here about it taking quite a bit of time for them to reply. I figured it would be wise to reach out in multiple directions for an answer.

The EK Print Studio isn't all I'm needing. I still need the EK Print Driver, which apparently is only on that disk. So even if I purchased the RIP software elsewhere I wouldn't be able to use the printer until I got the driver.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

When you purchase the software you will get the driver with it.


----------



## tsbtx (Aug 3, 2014)

The guys at Easy-T responded on Sunday with a link for their downloads. 

Thanks for the responses here. I am fairly new with DTG, but I've dealt with quite a few DIY and modified printers of different types (3D mostly) before. This, obviously, is a very different game.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## cab8901 (Jul 17, 2013)

luckily you got a response. i bought a printer from them 12 months ago this month and still have yet to receive the thing. after months of back and forth I'm now currently taking them to court. sent in the court documents at the beginning of the month.


----------



## bwannam (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, trying to get drivers and software... can you help me?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good luck in getting anything out of Andy. I just got my refund for a printer I have been waiting for over a month. I do have the deluxe 2 with software. Just needs printhead. Darn thing clogged and real expensive to replace. Make sure you have extra cleaning carts.


----------

